# ANZSCO Code for IT Architect or Solution Architect



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi There, 

I have 5+ experience of IT Architect/Solution Architect . I am planning to go for Visa Subclass 189 (Skill Independent). 
Which ANZSCO Code shall i go for assessment. 

I see 261112 - System analyst talk about Solution Architect. 

Expert please advice. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

You need to compare your roles with ANZSCO occupation and which ever is the closet profile you can apply for the same.

I think system analyst is a close matched for an IT Architect


----------



## pratt0207 (Aug 16, 2016)

*ANZSCO Code for Cloud Architect*



trvl1982 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have 5+ experience of IT Architect/Solution Architect . I am planning to go for Visa Subclass 189 (Skill Independent).
> Which ANZSCO Code shall i go for assessment.
> ...



Which code did you apply with? I am a Solution Architect in Virualization and Cloud computing field. I am confused between 261112 and 263111.

Thanks for your help.
-Pratt


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

any luck on this one, which code we need to use?


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

working as a solution architect in Infra unit. Can you please suggest which code to use
261112- System Analyst or 261111- ICT Business Analyst.


----------

